# 0-62 times for 600bhp (fly) cars



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Any body got some accurate 0-62 times for 600 bhp cars with and without launch control?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

not exactly 0-62 times but check the R35 drag league

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/139680-gtroc-nissan-gtr-r35-1-4-mile-drag-times.html


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

At about 600BHP I did a 3 second dead on the Cobb AP timer.

That was first attempt, cold tyres and uneven road surface :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTRSTAR said:


> At about 600BHP I did a 3 second dead on the Cobb AP timer.
> 
> That was first attempt, cold tyres and uneven road surface :flame:


kev has one of the fastest ive seen with my own eyes 2.7 sec


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> At about 600BHP I did a 3 second dead on the Cobb AP timer.
> 
> That was first attempt, cold tyres and uneven road surface :flame:


then something has to be wrong...600hp will never bring you under 3.2 sec to 62mph...and on a uneven road with cold tyres you can be happy to go under 4 sec 

3.2 sec is the fastest my car has ever done....and no,im not speaking about speed from the cars speedo,just GPS measured data counts :thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> then something has to be wrong...600hp will never bring you under 3.2 sec to 62mph...and on a uneven road with cold tyres you can be happy to go under 4 sec
> 
> 3.2 sec is the fastest my car has ever done....and no,im not speaking about speed from the cars speedo,just GPS measured data counts :thumbsup:


That was in a R35 GT-R? Your info under your name says "GTR Soon" so I would think that some 600hp cars would perform differently than others.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

I think what EvoIV is referring to is that doing 0-62 times with the Cobb isn't accurate. The Cobb will be using the cars speedo, as we all know, car speedos are always generous with their numbers. 

The most precise way to measure it would be using GPS.

However, if EVERYONE used the Cobb then its a more level playing field. Of course, you could argue that each cars speedo could be different. lol.

Either way is going to be bloody quick! And really I would have thought the biggest gains from a modified car are going to be found 40-70+ mph range away.


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

I should have that 600 bhp now, tested Cobb AP 0-60mph with disappointing figures.

3.4 sec, without launch control. I did have too much wheel spin and clearly traction control cutting in. I had it in R mode, but still. 

Tires were ok not worn ( OEM Dunlops) and warmish. Surface also ok motorway tarmac.

Hmm, need to try with launch control and traction OFF.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

firefighter81 said:


> That was in a R35 GT-R? Your info under your name says "GTR Soon" so I would think that some 600hp cars would perform differently than others.


Since i cant change the owned cars in my profile anymore...it says GTR soon since 2 years...does this answer your question


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kurgan said:


> I should have that 600 bhp now, tested Cobb AP 0-60mph with disappointing figures.
> 
> 3.4 sec, without launch control. I did have too much wheel spin and clearly traction control cutting in. I had it in R mode, but still.
> 
> ...


You can't do the best times in R, it has to be Off.
I've seen 0-60mph in 3.1s on my Racelogic Performance Box, but never below 3.0s.

I think the new LC1 style maps Ben has could bring them below 3.0s for a 600/620hp car.

Cobb has in my experience been VERY accurate against the Performance Box. Surprisingly so. There is not much speedo error at 60mph.
I don't know if the Cobb can do 0-62mph/100km/h?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

i had 3.5sec with y-pipe and a COBB, not sure wht my BHP figure is? Wht would you estimate my BHP figure to be guys?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

I've done a 3.0 with LC and a 3.2 without (0 - 100 kmh), measured with the Performance Box...

--------------- Best results ---------------
Time 20:53 Date 09/05/2010

Speed(kmh) Time(s)
0-60 01.6
0-100 03.0
60-100 01.4
80-120 01.7

Mods:
Y-pipe
GTC custom e-tune

Dyno:
595 Hp / 787 Nm

Ben


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

So LC does not make _that _much of a difference?

Basically is it worth even using it....to gain 0.?? seconds if it stresses the gearbox etc.

You can just stamp on the gas and this would not stress the gearbox?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Titanium GTR said:


> i had 3.5sec with y-pipe and a COBB, not sure wht my BHP figure is? Wht would you estimate my BHP figure to be guys?


Is your 1/4 best in your sig with those mods ?


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

ChuckUK said:


> Is your 1/4 best in your sig with those mods ?


no tht was standard when i got those times


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

The car featured in redline did a 2.8 to 60 and this was before he changed the turbos so I assume he was running 600ish then. He had taken a few kgs of the car too tho.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Fz-TjfuFo >>2.98 seconds


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

enshiu said:


> YouTube - 2009 Nissan GT-R 0-60 MPH in 2.89, 0-105 MPH in 7.07 >>2.98 seconds


Gtech....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

EvolutionVI said:


> Gtech....


How much Bhp with Gtech?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

enshiu said:


> How much Bhp with Gtech?


Isn't GTech the GPS datalogger?... lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

ooh...oh my goodness I forgot that Gtech the brand is of that datalogger.

I apologize.


----------

